# Trim on stryrofoam concrete forms



## Woodpig (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking for some ideas as to good methods to install trim on walls that are made with the stryrofoam "Logix" or other brand concrete form blocks. There are plastic ties in the blocks that allow for drywall to be screwed directly to them, but depending on the height of the trim and the location of seams in the blocks, there may not be plastic ties so screws may not work. 

I once trimmed out a basement (that didn't have crown mould) and was able to get in there before the sheetrocker. I ripped some waferboard and screwed it to the wall at a height a little shorter than where the top of my baseboard would end up. The sheetrock then sat on top of the waferboard ledger, and I had something 'solid' to nail baseboard to.

So now that I'm considering trimming out a house that already has the sheetrock run floor to ceiling, and they also want crown mould, I'm looking for some suggestions.

Thanks,
Woodpig


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I build ICF's and our trim guy glues the base...we have in the past used the small screws. I am not that familiar with the brand you mentioned, but they should have the same "stud" line to the top of the blocks. I have seen some home owner/diy types that didn't realize it and get th lines off, but a pro job will have things in line.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 13, 2008)

as for the crown rip a 1 x to fit behind the crown screw it to the wall then nail the crown to the 1x.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this just a basement or a whole house? If it's just a basement, I would probably glue the base to the wall with construction adhesive. They make a type that sets fast for just these situations. Take a bunch of bricks wrapped with duct tape to hold it in place. As for the crown, I would nail 2-by rips to the floor joists above and nail crown to that. Or I could be completely wrong. Good luck.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I have see'em at brand spanking new hotel for outer trim decor.

pre - made ready cutted foam and super strong glue is all.

If I didn't know any better I would've thunk it was cement.

I think it was Embassy hotel


----------



## beater82 (Apr 29, 2007)

Phishead said:


> Is this just a basement or a whole house? If it's just a basement, I would probably glue the base to the wall with construction adhesive. They make a type that sets fast for just these situations. Take a bunch of bricks wrapped with duct tape to hold it in place. As for the crown, I would nail 2-by rips to the floor joists above and nail crown to that. Or I could be completely wrong. Good luck.


A 38* rip screwed or nailed to the joist above would do the trick for the crown. As far as the base is concerned, glue, taped up bricks and some 15 gauge nails into the plastic ribs here and there might do the trick. The nails wouldn't do much for holding the base by themselves, but they would help keep the corners tight while the glue was drying.


----------

